# A company to install air conditoning



## Majka (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi, we've just moved to an apartment near Viana do Castelo. I'm not quite sure if we'll need AC but could if any of you have installed the device in the district could you provide me with some info of how the process went and hopefully the details of the company that you did it with? I've been trying to get in touch with some but not speaking Portuguese it's not an easy thing! Thanx in advance!


----------



## Bob1961 (May 9, 2015)

Hello Majka,

We live close by, and have been to the mall in Viana. In the mall there is a store called Worten, which sells portable air conditioners that you can install yourself, by following the instructions, with not many tools. The only thing is that you need to be able to provide a way to vent the hot air outside, such as a nearby window you can run the duct to, and tape around it to seal the rest of the opening shut. 

Here is a link to the Worten website, with a good example of what I am talking about:
https://www.worten.pt/inicio/grande...re-acondicionado-orbegozo-adr-35-12-kbtu.html

The prices are not too bad, and you can get a unit that should be able to cool most apartments on all but the hottest days. You just need to compare the features that they have, and the size of space they are able to cool, etc. Since the installation is not permanent it should not be a problem with the landlord, and you can take it with you if/when you move. 

I hope that helps Majka. Welcome to the area, and we wish you success in settling in, in Viana. If you have any more questions, post them here and the chances are good you will get help with them.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

I'd agree regarding Worten. They came to the house and assessed our space requirements. They then fitted the system and for a small fee we have a 5 year warranty. They were also the least expensive for a full overhead system. I'd avoid the 'free standing' systems because they ae not free standing, they are more like semi-permanent and are not as efficient, plus they need ( as mentioned ) an ugly hose pipe rigging through a wall or window frame..


----------

